# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تبریز و امکانات رفاهی تبریز برای دانشجویان؟

## khaan

سلام. 
دانشگاه تبریز در چه قسمتی از شهر واقع شده آیا دسترسی بهش از سمت ترمینال آسون هست؟
فاصله کتابخونه شبانه روزی تبریز با دانشگاه تبریز چقدر هست؟ 
لطفا همه کسایی که تجربه دارن یا تبریزی هستن کمک کنن. باتشکر.

----------

